

What you can do in 100 lines of code using canvas - hellonoam
http://blazing-mountain-1215.heroku.com/

======
masonhensley
So, you created the world map based on the underlying location information for
the population data? That's pretty cool. It is interesting to see the voids
where no data was available.

~~~
hellonoam
Yeah, exactly. Also interesting to see the dots in the middle of the oceans.

